# Healthcare in Italy



## garlicpasta (Mar 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the quality of healthcare in the Foggia and Manfredonia area? Specifically, I am interested in quality of care for pregnancy, delivery, and care of the baby. Also, facility quality for intensive care for baby if that should be needed.

Anyone know any English speaking doctors in these areas?

Thanks!


----------



## luisloquo (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello GarlicPasta, 

I am far from such area but as far as I know, Italians do speak very little English and the more the area is been visited by tourists the more the italians do speak it.

So I think (hope I'm wrong) that in Foggia / Manfredonia you'll need to speak italian and also those southern areas do have a very strong accent which is not even understood by other italians.

I am not saying this is happening in the South....There are a lot of areas where the accents are very strong either north or south and in small town this issue is even worst.

cheers


----------



## garlicpasta (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! I live in the southern United States. I know what you mean by accents. Some people from the northern US have trouble understanding us southerners and vice versa! 

I hope in Foggia and Manfriedonia there will be pockets of english speaking people who can tell us about the hospitals and doctors.


----------



## luisloquo (Mar 10, 2012)

U'r welcome. Oh sure....I love John Turturro doin the Mississipi accent in a movie with Johnny Depp!

Why don't you try and call the hospital in Foggia with a VoIP application?

You simply speak English with the receptionist and you get yourself an idea about the level, but I'm afraid it will be low

Hope I'm wrong

Cheers


----------

